# Fly Casting Instruction- Forum Discount!



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Just trying to get the word out. Im offering a huge discount to forum members on 2-3 hour casting instructions. I have almost 20 years experience helping fly casters improve distance and casting habits. Lessons typically start an hour or two before dark, and end up casting to trout and redfish under the Bayou Texar lights. 2-3 hours. $100 for forum members! Also, my flies are now available in Gulf Breeze at the tackle shops! Check-um out! Thanks 850-418-0038


----------

